# Redbar Or Blue Bar??



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering what color this chick is is? I thought it was a blue bar until this morning I saw that there is some red showing. So I am thinking it is a red bar but the color of the chick is a bit dark.


















Its parents are these two:
I only have a limit of 4 pics per post so I will put the parents in the next post.


Now I am not that good with pigeon genetics... I am not sure how I would get a red bar. I know that both of the birds parents had a blue bar in them, so blue bar would be more possible.. But I am not sure.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

The Parents


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi V-FIGS The first thing you must understand is the color red is dominent over blue so in order to give you a answer we need to know the sex of each parent. My guess is that red bar is the cock and if he had a blue in his background that would make him heterozygos (carring a blue gene). The second parent looks like it is a HOMOZYGOUS grizzle. The more that I look at the red bar I realy think that he is carring the Ice modifier gene and that the youngster may be carrying it also. Realy need to wait till the baby is more feathered out to make a call on this one. *GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you breed in an open loft? The blue parent looks like homozygous grizzle and yet its kid is not grizzled. Must be heavily pied. As for the squeaker, I just see a dirty red bar. I agree with george about the Ice thing. At first I thought it was a grizzle too but once again, the kid is not grizzled so that would not make sense. Then I thought spread, but the bird looks too white rather than the gray color that lavenders are. Ice is the only thing that makes sense. I'm guessing somewhere back in there an Ice IT was added in. Which seems to be common because they have minor differences between the breeds.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

george simon said:


> *Hi V-FIGS The first thing you must understand is the color red is dominent over blue so in order to give you a answer we need to know the sex of each parent. My guess is that red bar is the cock and if he had a blue in his background that would make him heterozygos (carring a blue gene). The second parent looks like it is a HOMOZYGOUS grizzle. The more that I look at the red bar I realy think that he is carring the Ice modifier gene and that the youngster may be carrying it also. Realy need to wait till the baby is more feathered out to make a call on this one. *GEORGE


Hello, 

Yes you are correct the cock is the first pic and the hen is the second pic. I am not sure if the cock is a red bar... Becuase to me i has a really weird color 
this is a pic of his bars.








and









There is no other color on him except a fleck on his neck.

Now the female looks like a grizzle to me. But Again I am not sure since the person I got them from only told me that their parents had blue bar and that she wasn't sure of this pairs color.
Here is another pic of the hen.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Do you breed in an open loft? The blue parent looks like homozygous grizzle and yet its kid is not grizzled. Must be heavily pied. As for the squeaker, I just see a dirty red bar. I agree with george about the Ice thing. At first I thought it was a grizzle too but once again, the kid is not grizzled so that would not make sense. Then I thought spread, but the bird looks too white rather than the gray color that lavenders are. Ice is the only thing that makes sense. I'm guessing somewhere back in there an Ice IT was added in. Which seems to be common because they have minor differences between the breeds.


No I put my pairs in pens for them to breed. Then when breeding season is over they all go to the coop. I like this because I noticed they wean easier. And my figs the dad is a good parent feeds them all but the mom does it from time to time... So they learn faster when they have access to food. After looking at some ICE pics I can sort of see how she could have ice in her. But I guess the ice was far back in their blood lines. Also they could be part of the ICE figurita project and were culls??? Not sure.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We were talking about the red bar being iced, but it doesn't appear to be now. He looks like a homozygous grizzle. How long have they been in a separate cage? All of their babies should be grizzled. Once again, he could just be a het red bar grizzle with a LOT of piebald white.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

OH.... llol xD They have been seperate since April. They have raised one chick that has the color of his dad but the marks are a bit different. That was how his dad looked like until he molted. And the nest mate of the baby redbar or blue bar is white but I haven't seen any red on him or her... I will post pics later.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* That cock is split for blue and is carring ice take a good look at the wing shield is so light it looks pink. The hen is a grizzle.*GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Being split for ice has that big of an effect on reds? Isn't it supposed to have a colored crescent on the chest?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

ValencianFigs said:


> OH.... llol xD They have been seperate since April. They have raised one chick that has the color of his dad but the marks are a bit different. That was how his dad looked like until he molted. And the nest mate of the baby redbar or blue bar is white but I haven't seen any red on him or her... I will post pics later.


Do you have any pictures of dad when he was younger?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello,

This is the best pic I have of him when he was younger... There was one brown spot. 










And then he molted and that pattern came in.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I did a bit of searching for red bar colors and I came across this pic









I think that is the color the baby is going to come out... But I will wait and see.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

differently a red bar.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Interesting. George is going to have to look at this. I can't think of anything that starts out white and moults IN color. Just a lot of stuff that starts out colored and moults in white.


----------

